# New Treadway longbow!



## Apex Predator (Oct 23, 2007)

Just acquired this one a few days ago with a trade for my Hummingbird.  It's a 58" Treadway take down 49@28.  Grenadilla riser with ambrosia maple limbs.  It has quite a bit of character, but simple lines like I like them.  It is a really good shooter.  Shortest longbow I've shot.  Finally got one the proper length for my 27" draw.  Enjoy the photos.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2007)

She's a good looker for sure. I hope she serves you well. Congrat's!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats! I have heard nothing but good things about Treadway bows.


----------

